# Haven Horror Maze



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

Fellow Haunters,

As I've intimated a few times on other discussion threads, I am doing a haunted maze for my local gaming club this year to be an entrance into our annual Halloween Party. I was asked to limit the gore and jump scares, and to work off the idea of a "classic Halloween" theme. No small order for a limited amount of space. 

This is the space I am working with. This shot is where the "command" will be, the maze will be below it.


----------



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

So besides lots of black lighting and strobes, I am also doing a lot of little flicker candles. This being an enclosed space with lots of potential flammables about I am making a bunch of faux candles. 

Specifically my wife is making the candles, I'm doing the spraying. 

Here is one of hers pre-spray:








Here is another with a first coat:








I intend to put electric flicker lights in these faux candles. I very much appreciate this forum for pointing out this easy method of candle making.


----------



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

Update time! 

Here's how the candles turned out, I have over a dozen of these made up: 








Here is my web cocooned skeleton, I need to look into having the wrap tighter in the future:








Finally my ghost! She was super easy to make, but I liked how the skull looked so I left it in:
















Be ready for a picture dump tomorrow when I have more shots of the venue itself.


----------



## SewingPirate (Oct 27, 2016)

Looking great so far


----------



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

As promised a big update! We are essentially ready for the big event, just have to do a little more decorating and a couple dry runs to make sure it all runs smooth. 

Here is what I started with:

































Here are some of my haunts, sorry for the flash wash out:

















Not entirely happy with my floating candle hall, but this is supposed to be kind of the softball opener to the maze:









Last but not least, my web tunnel, (spiders to be added tomorrow):


----------



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

Success! A great Halloween evening and here are a couple of final site shots:


----------

